# Investcorp salta per earn out. Redbird + Elliott per il Milan



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate

Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana 


Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.

*Anche Festa; Investcorp abbandona il tavolo. A frenare tutto le clausole di earn out*

Investcorp, secondo Reuters, avrebbe sospeso la trattativa perché “non poteva essere d'accordo con loro sulla risoluzione di una certa questione".

Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza

*SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.

Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.

Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Vedo entusiasmo in tutti quelli che parlano o riportano questa notizia...parlo degli addetti ai lavori. Lo stesso entusiasmo non vedevo quando si parlava di finire in un fondo del Bahrain. Speriamo bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


ma proprio a 2 gg dalla partita arrivano sti maiali?

diventeremo un bancomat per i proprietari


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Solo un grande, enorme, gigantesco BAH....
Tanta amarezza. Io Redbird non lo voglio.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Saranno fondi conosciuti e tutto, ma la formula mi pare quella cinese


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Tra l'altro si conferma l'enorme dilettantismo di Elliot, che ha permesso alla notizia di uscire a due giorni dalla sfida decisiva per lo scudetto.


----------



## andre85 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Vi dico la mia. Teoria Ottimistica e non so quanto fantasiosa.
Leggendo a me sembra un partecipazione al 50 e 50 ( a dire il vero anche 60 40 Eliot).
L unica mia speranza e teoria e che sia un mageggio di Eliot per eludere le regole del FFP ed usufruie dei maggiori investimenti concessi alle nuove proprieta. Ma tanto lo scoprire subito, perche questo varrebbe solo in questa e nella sessione di gennaio.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Dalle stelle alle stalle. 
Che delusione...


----------



## DMC (20 Maggio 2022)

Ma realisticamente cosa ci vorrebbe perché il Milan diventasse una squadra ad azionariato popolare in stile tedesco e spagnolo?

Mi pare questa la strada migliore per un futuro bilanciato e stabile ai vertici, senza stare qui a dipendere dai capricci di presidenti padroni, fondi vari, cambi di proprietà ciclici etc


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia. Teoria Ottimistica e non so quanto fantasiosa.
> Leggendo a me sembra un partecipazione al 50 e 50 ( a dire il vero anche 60 40 Eliot).
> L unica mia speranza e teoria e che sia un mageggio di Eliot per eludere le regole del FFP ed usufruie dei maggiori investimenti concessi alle nuove proprieta. Ma tanto lo scoprire subito, perche questo varrebbe solo in questa e nella sessione di gennaio.


A me sembra una porcata sinceramente. Tutta questa "acquisizione". Non lo dico con cattiveria o pregiudizio (non saprei bene pregiudizio di cosa), ma è proprio una mia sensazione.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Preghiamo di vincere domenica perché molto probabilmente sarà l'ultima vittoria da qui a 5 anni (a voler essere TANTO ottimisti).


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Cosa è l'earn out?


----------



## andre85 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me sembra una porcata sinceramente. Tutta questa "acquisizione". Non lo dico con cattiveria o pregiudizio (non saprei bene pregiudizio di cosa), ma è proprio una mia sensazione.


Purtroppo la sensazioni che ho sono le stesse, la teoria che ho scritto e' l unica che mi faccia ben sperare perche se non e' cosi, le sensazioni sono pessime


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Preghiamo di vincere domenica perché molto probabilmente sarà l'ultima vittoria da qui a 5 anni (a voler essere TANTO ottimisti).


Prossimo anno lottiamo per la salvezza 

a Luglio Redbird vende:
-Theo
-Magnan
-Leao
-Bennacer
-Tonali
-Kalulu
-Tomori
-Adli
-Pobega

Maldini, Massara, Moncada lasciano, Pioli viene silurato perché prende troppo, in panchina Brocchi. 
Valore della rosa del Milan il prossimo anno: 15 M di euro a stare bassi. Valore di rivendita del Milan: 250 M. Redbird poi ci vende l'anno successivo a 200M, smenandoci 1,1 Miliardi di euro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vedo entusiasmo in tutti quelli che parlano o riportano questa notizia...parlo degli addetti ai lavori. Lo stesso entusiasmo non vedevo quando si parlava di finire in un fondo del Bahrain. Speriamo bene.


Probabilmente o sono gobbi, o sfinteristi o contabili con la calcolatrice in mano convinti che si possa competere per vincere la Champions League con l’ausilio delle statistiche e mandando Maldini e Massara a mendicare prestiti.


----------



## galianivatene (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


io su questo argomento ho un pensiero abbastanza semplice ed è un argomento che mi ha appassionato sempre poco, in quanto il calcio (e tutto quello che vi orbita intorno) è un business e come tale va valutato. Chi investe lo fa per un ritorno. Ritorno che può essere d’immagine (PSG), politico (Berlusconi, big Spagnole) o economico.
A quanto pare, noi ricadiamo nel terzo caso, e non credo sia una male: la trovo la soluzione più sostenibile di tutte. 
Da questa prospettiva chi ci compra, quanti soldi ha da smenarci, è poco importante, in quanto relativo: relativo al modello di business con cui intende sviluppare l’azienda, rispetto agli obiettivi di un piano, in un certo orizzonte temporale. Servono i soldi che servono, banalmente. 
Oltretutto, il più delle volte, in una acquisizione aziendale, il guadagno non lo fai quando compri una società, ma quando la vendi.
In questa logica, qualunque siano i contenuti del business plan di Redbird, ed il suo orizzonte temporale, se compra a 1,3 dovrà rivendere a molto di più, soprattutto perché è improbabile che si realizzino profitti (certo, c’è il discorso stadio, ma è un collaterale). Per rivendere a più devi sviluppare, per sviluppare devi crescere, per crescere devi investire. E devi investire bene. 
Io spero e confido nella competenza: solo quella ci porterà lontano.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Ma realisticamente cosa ci vorrebbe perché il Milan diventasse una squadra ad azionariato popolare in stile tedesco e spagnolo?
> 
> Mi pare questa la strada migliore per un futuro bilanciato e stabile ai vertici, senza stare qui a dipendere dai capricci di presidenti padroni, fondi vari, cambi di proprietà ciclici etc


In Italia l’azionariato popolare si è fatto in qualche realtà del basket e i risultati non sono stati particolarmente brillanti. E nel basket con 8-9 milioni puoi fare una signora squadra per la serie a…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa è l'earn out?



clausole per cui l'acquirente dovrebbe "sborsare" cifre aggiuntive a seconda dell'andamento del valore della società. Possono anche essere in negativo ma immagino che per far saltare l'acquisizione Elliot abbia chiesto una cifra "variabile" al rialzo nel tempo.


----------



## Giofa (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa è l'earn out?


Fonte: Borsa Italiana


L’*earn out* è un sistema di clausole contrattuali che puntano a ridurre il rischio derivante a una società dall’acquisto di un’altra. Questi sistemi di “pagamento in più tranche” traggono la propria origine storica nella difficoltà di valutare le perfomance future delle società tecnologiche degli anni Novanta.

Immagino sia una sorta di "bonus" sull'andamento futuro dell'oggetto della vendita (Milan) che incide sul prezzo finale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Tra l'altro la valutazione di 1,8mld mi sembra davvero senza senso...questa cifra arriverebbe ad essere corrisposta se si facesse stadio e si lottasse stabilmente in europa e italia? Altrimenti davvero non capisco. Anche perchè poi dovrebbero rivenderci a molto più di 2mld. Mi sembra tutto un po' nebuloso, aspettiamo delucidazione dopo domenica..


----------



## Mauricio (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa è l'earn out?


Appena letto online, è un inglesismo per dire bonus. In pratica si stabiliscono degli obiettivi, e se raggiunti, RedBird li deve corrispondere ad Elliott. Forse da questo deriva la possibile valutazione di 1,8 miliardi: ci sarebbero 500 milioni di bonus che saranno corrisposti solo se si raggiungeranno determinati obiettivi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Ma realisticamente cosa ci vorrebbe perché il Milan diventasse una squadra ad azionariato popolare in stile tedesco e spagnolo?
> 
> Mi pare questa la strada migliore per un futuro bilanciato e stabile ai vertici, senza stare qui a dipendere dai capricci di presidenti padroni, fondi vari, cambi di proprietà ciclici etc


realisticamente non è più possibile quando una squadra ha un valore che passa il miliardo di euro.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Appena letto online, è un inglesismo per dire bonus. In pratica si stabiliscono degli obiettivi, e se raggiunti, RedBird li deve corrispondere ad Elliott. Forse da questo deriva la possibile valutazione di 1,8 miliardi: ci sarebbero 500 milioni di bonus che saranno corrisposti solo se si raggiungeranno determinati obiettivi.


Quello che succede per i giocatori, parte fissa + bonus. Capito, grazie. Probabilmente essendoci il progetto stadio il bonus sarebbe quello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



FIno a martedì cercherò di non parlare di quest'argomento ma ho il cuore che piange. E di Investcorp, beninteso, non me ne frega nulla.
Ma mi è bastato leggere la visione calcistica e manageriale di Gerry Calà per sprofondare nel pessimismo più nero.

Rangnick era un proiettile che abbiamo schivato in stile Neo di Matrix, ma questa è una testata atomica (sponsorizzata dalle stesse persone di Rangnick) che ci arriva dritta in faccia.

Ps. I rabbini vogliono la quota per lo stadio. Per me la ragione è solo questa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno lottiamo per la salvezza
> 
> a Luglio Redbird vende:
> -Theo
> ...


Ormai è stato deciso che RedBird sarà la proprietà che ci manderà in rovina (sulla base dell'istinto, quello che non sbaglia mai).
Proprio non si riesce a godersi NULLA nel mondo Milan.
Anni di sconfitte e umiliazioni ci hanno portato via la gioia e la serenità.
Mi dispiace, io sono felice e soddisfatto e sono convinto che a prescindere da come finirà lo scudetto la scoietà, nuova o vecchia che sia, migliorerà ulteriormente la rosa. 
Conti alla mano, è ovvio e naturale.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quello che succede per i giocatori, parte fissa + bonus. Capito, grazie. Probabilmente essendoci il progetto stadio il bonus sarebbe quello.


Potrebbe essere, anzi molto plausibile. Però è lasciato alla libera scelta delle parti, per cui potrebbe essere a qualsiasi cosa. E magari saranno più di uno, non penso ci sia solo una clausola da mezzo miliardo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai è stato deciso che RedBird sarà la proprietà che ci manderà in rovina (sulla base dell'istinto, quello che non sbaglia mai).
> Proprio non si riesce a godersi NULLA nel mondo Milan.
> Anni di sconfitte e umiliazioni ci hanno portato via la gioia e la serenità.
> Mi dispiace, io sono felice e soddisfatto e sono convinto che a prescindere da come finirà lo scudetto la scoietà, nuova o vecchia che sia, migliorerà ulteriormente la rosa.
> Conti alla mano, è ovvio e naturale.


Beh, si sa, l’ottimismo è il profumo della vita  ahah che dire, speriamo bene!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Sempre tantissima trasparenza in queste operazioni che, stranamente, non riescono mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Che disastro ragazzi, ricordiamoci che questi sono quelli del "spendiamo poco"

Ricordiamoci che questi di Uccello Rosso non hanno nemmeno sotto sponsor sotto o altro che possano sponsorizzare il Milan e riempirci i denari.
InvestCorpor ci metteva la maglia di Etihad Airways che di abudala e sarebbero arrivati tanti soldi.

Non aspettatevi nulla, se non un Milan che dovrà autofinanziarsi con Maldini e Massari chiamati a volare e fare altri miracoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



*SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.

Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Fino ad ora, da quel che sappiamo, gli arabi volevano comprarci un una operazione di LBO riempendoci il bilancio di debiti, ad occhio e croce una trentina abbondante di milioni di interessi annui, pari a un top player e mezzo annuale. Questi, da quanto leggiamo, ci comprano con equity più finanziamento Elliot al fondo (con clausole, pegno), quindi zero debiti per noi. Ma non va bene. Vai a capire. Con questo non sto dicendo che RedBird sia il top, ma per quello che so e vedo, l'operazione è impostata in un modo molto migliore e con le garanzie di liquidità di Elliot.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Che VOMITO


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*



_Fatemi guardare la partita di domenica e poi sparatemi _


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

Immagino già le dichiarazioni dei futuri AD nei secoli a venire:"Purtroppo la nuova proprieta non può investire sul mercato perché ci sono da pagare i bonus di Elliott, c'è il fpf e la fame nel mondo..."


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai è stato deciso che RedBird sarà la proprietà che ci manderà in rovina (sulla base dell'istinto, quello che non sbaglia mai).
> Proprio non si riesce a godersi NULLA nel mondo Milan.
> Anni di sconfitte e umiliazioni ci hanno portato via la gioia e la serenità.
> Mi dispiace, io sono felice e soddisfatto e sono convinto che a prescindere da come finirà lo scudetto la scoietà, nuova o vecchia che sia, migliorerà ulteriormente la rosa.
> Conti alla mano, è ovvio e naturale.


Più che altro siamo a tre giorni da una partita importantissima dove se va bene dovremo tirare fuori i bandieroni dalla naftalina ma a leggere pare che si è smorzata tutta la felicità del momento, l'adrenalina. Boh... si sta a pensare a cosa saremo tra cinque anni, che ancora non si sa cosa saremo tra 3 giorni.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Sembrava troppo bello, stadio da soli, arabi......mi viene da porconare.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Vabbè non mi sembra in ogni caso che stia andando male con Elliot. Sinceramente a me non interessa che vengano spesi 300 mln a caso, anche perchè una volta che sanno che hai una nuova proprietà con i soldi ci mettono tempo 0 a spararti milionate per i bidoni e a finire i soldi in poco tempo.

Preferisco una programmazione e un lavoro come quello che stanno facendo ora Maldini e Massara se con Elliot o qualcun altro mi cambia il giusto, finchè si portano a casa i risultati è quello che conta.
A volte mi sembra di leggere discorsi da tifosi Indafess, campioni ad Agosto e cog.... a maggio come ai bei tempi.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Vomito


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Da come godono i maiali narranti mi pare di intuire sia l'opzione meno vantaggiosa per noi.

Ma io ho smesso da tempo di leggerli.

Solo indifferenza da parte mia.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*



Hip Hip


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè non mi sembra in ogni caso che stia andando male con Elliot. Sinceramente a me non interessa che vengano spesi 300 mln a caso, anche perchè una volta che sanno che hai una nuova proprietà con i soldi ci mettono tempo 0 a spararti milionate per i bidoni e a finire i soldi in poco tempo.
> 
> Preferisco una programmazione e un lavoro come quello che stanno facendo ora Maldini e Massara se con Elliot o qualcun altro mi cambia il giusto, finchè si portano a casa i risultati è quello che conta.
> A volte mi sembra di leggere discorsi da tifosi Indafess, campioni ad Agosto e cog.... a maggio come ai bei tempi.


Ma perché la prerogativa deve essere spendere tanti soldi a caso?? Uno può anche spenderli come si deve e la si ti giochi tutto!


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè non mi sembra in ogni caso che stia andando male con Elliot. Sinceramente a me non interessa che vengano spesi 300 mln a caso, anche perchè una volta che sanno che hai una nuova proprietà con i soldi ci mettono tempo 0 a spararti milionate per i bidoni e a finire i soldi in poco tempo.
> 
> Preferisco una programmazione e un lavoro come quello che stanno facendo ora Maldini e Massara se con Elliot o qualcun altro mi cambia il giusto, finchè si portano a casa i risultati è quello che conta.
> A volte mi sembra di leggere discorsi da tifosi Indafess, campioni ad Agosto e cog.... a maggio come ai bei tempi.


Ma lo vuoi capire o no che se vinceremo lo scudetto sarà per la madiocrità del campionato e non per la campagna acquisti, che tra messias, billi ballo, bakayoko, florenzi è stata FALLIMENTARE.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



Alla fine insomma Marotta c’ha azzeccato…


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


In effetti per chiudere in bellezza mancherebbe un socio di minoranza italiano tipo Gasparri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Alla fine si sta concretizzando lo scenario peggiore, peccato.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè non mi sembra in ogni caso che stia andando male con Elliot. Sinceramente a me non interessa che vengano spesi 300 mln a caso, anche perchè una volta che sanno che hai una nuova proprietà con i soldi ci mettono tempo 0 a spararti milionate per i bidoni e a finire i soldi in poco tempo.
> 
> Preferisco una programmazione e un lavoro come quello che stanno facendo ora Maldini e Massara se con Elliot o qualcun altro mi cambia il giusto, finchè si portano a casa i risultati è quello che conta.
> A volte mi sembra di leggere discorsi da tifosi Indafess, campioni ad Agosto e cog.... a maggio come ai bei tempi.


Tutto quello che vuoi ma lo stadio deve essere solo nostro.


----------



## Devil man (20 Maggio 2022)

Dai Sauditi senza soldi al fondo fiduciario di rabbini americani... Povero Milan... 

Taggate #Elonmusk  vediamo se ci può comprare lui.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Non trovo altro commento a questo scenario che non sia "m€rda fumante", perdonatemi.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma perché la prerogativa deve essere spendere tanti soldi a caso?? Uno può anche spenderli come si deve e la si ti giochi tutto!


Non ho detto che la prerogativa è quella. Sto dicendo che nel momento in cui sanno che c'è una nuova proprietà che ha il denaro liquido e l'entusiasmo dell'ultimo arrivato, la prima cosa che fanno è spararti alto per qualsiasi giocatore tu voglia comprare. Questo si traduce in 2-3 giocatori e budget finito (se ti va bene che li azzecchi tutti).



rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire o no che se vinceremo lo scudetto sarà per la madiocrità del campionato e non per la campagna acquisti, che tra messias, billi ballo, bakayoko, florenzi è stata FALLIMENTARE.


Mediocrità del campionato o meno a me sembra che comunque ogni anno la squadra venga rinforzata. Anche quest'anno ci lasceranno giocatori che hanno aiutato poco la squadra e in sostituzione arriveranno giocatori utili e più forti. Mi aspetto il prossimo anno una squadra migliore sicuramente. Non sarà perfetta forse, non lo so, ma la garanzia non ce l'avresti in nessun caso.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che la prerogativa è quella. Sto dicendo che nel momento in cui sanno che c'è una nuova proprietà che ha il denaro liquido e l'entusiasmo dell'ultimo arrivato, la prima cosa che fanno è spararti alto per qualsiasi giocatore tu voglia comprare. Questo si traduce in 2-3 giocatori e budget finito (se ti va bene che li azzecchi tutti).
> 
> 
> Mediocrità del campionato o meno a me sembra che comunque ogni anno la squadra venga rinforzata. Anche quest'anno ci lasceranno giocatori che hanno aiutato poco la squadra e in sostituzione arriveranno giocatori utili e più forti. Mi aspetto il prossimo anno una squadra migliore sicuramente. Non sarà perfetta forse, non lo so, ma la garanzia non ce l'avresti in nessun caso.


Guarda che non ci hanno rinforzato affatto, il Milan di quest'anno è meno forte del Milan dell'anno scorso. Negli uomini e nella cifra di gioco.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ci hanno rinforzato affatto, il Milan di quest'anno è meno forte del Milan dell'anno scorso. Negli uomini e nella cifra di gioco.


I numeri non dicono questo. Mi spiace.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai è stato deciso che RedBird sarà la proprietà che ci manderà in rovina (sulla base dell'istinto, quello che non sbaglia mai).
> Proprio non si riesce a godersi NULLA nel mondo Milan.
> Anni di sconfitte e umiliazioni ci hanno portato via la gioia e la serenità.
> Mi dispiace, io sono felice e soddisfatto e sono convinto che a prescindere da come finirà lo scudetto la scoietà, nuova o vecchia che sia, migliorerà ulteriormente la rosa.
> Conti alla mano, è ovvio e naturale.


Se arriverà, lo scudetto ce lo godremo eccome. Ma essere felici perché ci aspetta un’altra proprietà di contabili, anche no. 
Il calcio è un business per chi lo gestisce, ma per i fruitori è in primis una passione che necessita di essere alimentata anche con la semplice possibilità di sognare quello che oggi si chiama top player.
A me sembra che anni di calcolatrici abbiano fatto dimenticare a molti quant’era bello in estate correre in edicola per comprare la gazzetta e vedere se avessimo preso Rui Costa o se Berlusconi avesse dato il via libera all’acquisto di Nesta, andare al raduno per vedere il proprio idolo appena arrivato, comprare la rivista col poster in grandezza naturale dell’ultimo fenomeno arrivato(che poi magari si rivelava una pippa, ma ad agosto non ci si pensava) ecc ecc ecc. 
Per carità, non son più quei tempi e ce ne siamo fatti una ragione. Ma addirittura gioirne…


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...


Confermato anche da Reuters. E' finita. 

Mai una cavolo di gioia!!


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> I numeri non dicono questo. Mi spiace.


Analisi superficiale che non tiene conto dell'indebolimento dei competitor.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai è stato deciso che RedBird sarà la proprietà che ci manderà in rovina (sulla base dell'istinto, quello che non sbaglia mai).
> Proprio non si riesce a godersi NULLA nel mondo Milan.
> Anni di sconfitte e umiliazioni ci hanno portato via la gioia e la serenità.
> Mi dispiace, io sono felice e soddisfatto e sono convinto che a prescindere da come finirà lo scudetto la scoietà, nuova o vecchia che sia, migliorerà ulteriormente la rosa.
> Conti alla mano, è ovvio e naturale.


Qualcuno pensa che uno spende 500mila per comprare una Ferrari e poi la lascia in box perchè consuma.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Analisi superficiale che non tiene conto dell'indebolimento dei competitor.


Quale indebolimento? Per me non si è indebolito nessuno, siamo migliorati noi.
E se non ci avessero rapinato avremmo fatto il record di punti in un campionato.
Tutti quelli che dicono che l'Inter si è indebolita con la partenza di Lukaku, Hakimi ed Eriksen.... Lautaro ha aumentato il numero di gol proprio per la sua mancanza, hanno aumentato il numero degli attaccanti, Hakimi è stato sostituito alla grande da Dumfries e Darmian sia in gol che in assist e Calhanoglu ha fatto molto più di quello che ha fatto Eriksen.
Quindi di che indebolimento stiamo parlando?


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno pensa che uno spende 500mila per comprare una Ferrari e poi la lascia in box perchè consuma.


Deja Vu Yogurt Li


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno pensa che uno spende 500mila per comprare una Ferrari e poi la lascia in box perchè consuma.


No. Il timore è che qualcuno compri una Ferrari e poi la lasci in garage perché non la sa guidare.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Ad occhio stanno vendendo a gente che riceverà una finta maggioranza (una fantocciata quasi), metà e metà, ma non sembrano intenzionati a sganciare nulla per il Milan, nemmeno per lo stadio che vorranno fare a metà con gli altri cosi, tutto questo mentre lucrano per anni sui successi del Milan conservativo mentre gli altri amichetti americani fanno finta di mettere qualche soldo per il mercato.
Ovviamente pareva strano che mollassero gli interessi futuri sul nuovo stadio che probabilmente darà un valore al Milan molto più alto, di circa 2 mlrd, per vendere il Milan a 1,2 e lasciare campo libero ad altri, da subito.
Però voglio capire come arriveranno a certe altezze senza investire, forse pensano davvero di dover fare il minimo ogni anno per rimanere competitivi, partecipare, puntare allo scudo, qualche supercoppa e così via.
Questi stanno semplicemente lucrando, dobbiamo semplicemente pregare che il progetto sportivo non venga intaccato troppo e rimanga ben saldo, ma non so quanto si possa spremere l'area tecnica, dopo anni in cui con poco abbiamo messo su una squadra di vertice.
Complimenti comunque al giornalismo sportivo che 1 mese fa pronosticava l'imminente chiusura della trattativa con Investcorp in data 5 maggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire o no che se vinceremo lo scudetto sarà per la madiocrità del campionato e non per la campagna acquisti, che tra messias, billi ballo, bakayoko, florenzi è stata FALLIMENTARE.


incredibile. Distorsione completa della realtà.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire o no che se vinceremo lo scudetto sarà per la madiocrità del campionato e non per la campagna acquisti, che tra messias, billi ballo, bakayoko, florenzi è stata FALLIMENTARE.


Immagino che quando lo vinceva l' Inter l' anno scorso ,il campionato italiano fosse assolutamente competitivo. Stessa cosa per i gobbi ladri nei nove anni in cui hanno fatto man bassa. Lì in effetti i competitors erano squadre che dettavano legge in Europa come il Napoli di Sarri e la Roma di Garcia. 
Che a tirar fuori questo argomento ridicolo siano interisti e juventini è un conto, ma che a farlo siano pure milanisti dimostra come i media e gli avversari in questi dieci anni abbiano obnubilato la mente della gente.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

Non commento ne la notizia ne le fonti ma se fosse vero si evincerebbe che il problema è ancora una volta Elliott.
Prima ci liberiamo di questa proprietà prima si rinasce.

I conti li ha messi a posto ma soprattutto i suoi e non se ne va lasciando nulla al caso.
Vuole fare il botto e prendere tutto quello che può prendere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Dai Sauditi senza soldi al fondo fiduciario di rabbini americani... Povero Milan...
> 
> Taggate #Elonmusk  vediamo se ci può comprare lui.


Organizzasse subito una spedizione esplorativa su Marte con SpaceX mandando Gazidis


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno pensa che uno spende 500mila per comprare una Ferrari e poi la lascia in box perchè consuma.


Però mi pare lo abbiano detto anche apertamente..poi cosa intendano per spendere poco non lo so.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Maggio 2022)

non mi spiego veramente questa fuga di notizie a 48 ore da un match vitale..

ma ci sono o ci fanno? non si poteva aspettare la prossima settimana


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire o no che se vinceremo lo scudetto sarà per la madiocrità del campionato e non per la campagna acquisti, che tra messias, billi ballo, bakayoko, florenzi è stata FALLIMENTARE.


Ok abbiamo capito x te Elliot ha fallito ed è incapace, gazidis ha fallito, maldini e massara hanno fallito il mercato. Pensa se lottavamo per il quarto/quinto posto...ti dirò che io spero proprio che il prossimi due anni siano fallimentari come gli ultimi due....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quale indebolimento? Per me non si è indebolito nessuno, siamo migliorati noi.
> E se non ci avessero rapinato avremmo fatto il record di punti in un campionato.
> Tutti quelli che dicono che l'Inter si è indebolita con la partenza di Lukaku, Hakimi ed Eriksen.... Lautaro ha aumentato il numero di gol proprio per la sua mancanza, hanno aumentato il numero degli attaccanti, Hakimi è stato sostituito alla grande da Dumfries e Darmian sia in gol che in assist e Calhanoglu ha fatto molto più di quello che ha fatto Eriksen.
> Quindi di che indebolimento stiamo parlando?


La prova del 9 sono stati i gironi di Champions. Siamo usciti in malo modo ma abbiamo dimostrato di potercela giocare con tutti, tranne col Liverpool che sembrava fare un altro sport. Siamo senza dubbio sulla strada giusta ma ci manca ancora tantissimo. Ecco speravo di essere acquistato da qualcuno che che potesse dare una bella spintona…


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

Il comune , l'inter e tutta la questione stadio oggi sono il vero ostacolo alla nostra cessione .
O , quanto meno, se cessione sarà lo sarà condizionata.

Elliott non lascia senza succhiare tutto.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La prova del 9 sono stati i gironi di Champions. Siamo usciti in malo modo ma abbiamo dimostrato di potercela giocare con tutti, tranne col Liverpool che sembrava fare un altro sport. Siamo senza dubbio sulla strada giusta ma ci manca ancora tantissimo. Ecco speravo di essere acquistato da qualcuno che che potesse dare una bella spintona…


Vedrai che spinta ci daranno i nuovi proprietari


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> non mi spiego veramente questa fuga di notizie a 48 ore da un match vitale..
> 
> ma ci sono o ci fanno? non si poteva aspettare la prossima settimana


Non è un caso.
Stanne certo.
La notizia l'hanno tenuta in caldo e liberata oggi.
Chi ha fatto uscire la notizia oggi è nemico del Milan e vuole destabilizzarci.


Potrebbe essere anche un tentativo di allentare la pressione ma chi riporta la notizia tutto è fuorché amico del Milan.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Sembrava troppo bello, stadio da soli, arabi......mi viene da porconare.


Io non porcono se non quando c'è da porconare. E se va bene domenica festeggerò alla grandissima senza farmi menate mentali su cosa saremo tra cinque anni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Immagino che quando lo vinceva l' Inter l' anno scorso ,il campionato italiano fosse assolutamente competitivo. Stessa cosa per i gobbi ladri nei nove anni in cui hanno fatto man bassa. Lì in effetti i competitors erano squadre che dettavano legge in Europa come il Napoli di Sarri e la Roma di Garcia.
> Che a tirar fuori questo argomento ridicolo siano interisti e juventini è un conto, ma che a farlo siano pure milanisti dimostra come i media e gli avversari in questi dieci anni abbiano obnubilato la mente della gente.



che tra l'altro, il campionato italiano oggi è molto più competitivo rispetto al periodo 2013-2014-2015 dove avevamo toccato il fondo del barile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

Il secondo posto (per ora per me siamo secondi, altre cose non le nomino) è un'enorme impresa del mister, di Maldini/Massara e di tanti giocatori gagliardi che hanno reso al massimo con uno spirito vincente rossonero finalmente riacquisito e dimostrato sul campo, non solo a parole.

La proprietà ha solamente ostacolato questo percorso come meglio non poteva.
Con un mercato di gennaio anche solo sufficiente, al minimo sforzo, questo campionato sarebbe stato vinto con cinque/sei giornate d'anticipo e 90 punti. Raggiunti in comodità senza bisogno di un tour de force come quello che stiamo facendo dalla Lazio in poi.
E senza sfavori arbitrali, anche con più punti.
E non sostengo la tesi che le avversarie fossero scarse. L'Inter i suoi 84 punti li avrebbe portati a casa comunque.

Di sicuro l'anno prossimo ci sarà una Juve in più, e questa gestione non basterà.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

E' comunque se Investcorp fosse pieno di soldi perché non ci ha preso dando 1,8 miliardi di euro sull'unghia ad Elliot dicendo "Toh, pezzente. C'è anche la mancia"? Il termine di acquisto è pari a quello di redbird, la differenza sembra che sia stata per i bonus. Investicorp non voleva tirare fuori 500M in caso di stadio, Redbird li tirerà fuori. Alla fine se erano arabi alla PSG eravamo già loro da un mese. Hanno centellinato anche loro invece.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il secondo posto (per ora per me siamo secondi, altre cose non le nomino) è un'enorme impresa del mister, di Maldini/Massara e di tanti giocatori gagliardi che hanno reso al massimo con uno spirito vincente rossonero finalmente riacquisito e dimostrato sul campo, non solo a parole.
> 
> La proprietà ha solamente ostacolato questo percorso come meglio non poteva.
> Con un mercato di gennaio anche solo sufficiente, al minimo sforzo, questo campionato sarebbe stato vinto con cinque/sei giornate d'anticipo e 90 punti. Senza sfavori arbitrali, anche con più punti.
> ...


No, ma per alcuni qui dentro il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato trionfale, con Billi NBallo, Bakayoko, Florenzi, Messias e Lazetic. Roba da matti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Deja Vu Yogurt Li


Vedremo, tanto la verità non la sa nessuno.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La prova del 9 sono stati i gironi di Champions. Siamo usciti in malo modo ma abbiamo dimostrato di potercela giocare con tutti, tranne col Liverpool che sembrava fare un altro sport. Siamo senza dubbio sulla strada giusta ma ci manca ancora tantissimo. Ecco speravo di essere acquistato da qualcuno che che potesse dare una bella spintona…


Si ma non è che se spendi automaticamente vinci. Guarda il City e il PSG che in Coppa dei Campioni non vincono neanche se li mettono a porta vuota.
Si vince sicuramente se c'è un supporto economico, ma soprattutto se hai gente valida. Si vince comprando i Kalulu e i Tonali a poco e li fai diventare fenomeni, comprando Haaland quando è ancora giovane, non quando vale 100 mln.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ok abbiamo capito x te Elliot ha fallito ed è incapace, gazidis ha fallito, maldini e massara hanno fallito il mercato. Pensa se lottavamo per il quarto/quinto posto...ti dirò che io spero proprio che il prossimi due anni siano fallimentari come gli ultimi due....


In effetti era dal 2011 che non vivevamo una stagione fallimentare come questa...
A parte gli scherzi, vedremo a cosa concluse e tireremo le somme quando e se questi si presenteranno e diranno quello che avranno in mente di fare. 

Nel frattempo, direi che abbiamo altro a cui pensare.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno pensa che uno spende 500mila per comprare una Ferrari e poi la lascia in box perchè consuma.


Non solo esistono quelli che comprono la Ferrari ma poi non la possono assicurare (Yonghong) ma esistono anche quelli che comprano la Ferrari e la lasciano al garage a prendere polvere con il solo intento di rivenderla dopo qualche anno e guadagnare soldi vendendo a più di quanto l'hanno comprata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No, ma per alcuni qui dentro il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato trionfale, con Billi NBallo, Bakayoko, Florenzi, Messias e Lazetic. Roba da matti.


si però è un disco rotto. Abbiamo anche riscattato Tomori e Tonali, abbiamo preso Maignan e Giroud, abbiamo rinnovato Theo. Ti soffermi su operazioni che tutte cinque insieme costano quanto 6 mesi di stipendio a Vidal.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è un caso.
> Stanne certo.
> La notizia l'hanno tenuta in caldo e liberata oggi.
> Chi ha fatto uscire la notizia oggi è nemico del Milan e vuole destabilizzarci.
> ...


ah sicuro..queste notizie sono pensieri per i calciatori perchè comunque si parla del loro datore di lavoro..distraggono..anche la notizia di ieri del "ritiro" del sassuolo poi ripresa solo da una fonte..avrà sicuramente cilickbait e non ho ancora capito se è una fake news o è vera..perchè sul sito del sassuolo parlano solo di magnanelli in conferenza stampa per la partita di addio

il mister dovrà tenere tutti sul pezzo perchè le insidie sono ovunque..ci si gioca tutto


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che se spendi automaticamente vinci. Guarda il City e il PSG che in Coppa dei Campioni non vincono neanche se li mettono a porta vuota.
> Si vince sicuramente se c'è un supporto economico, ma soprattutto se hai gente valida. Si vince comprando i Kalulu e i Tonali a poco e li fai diventare fenomeni, comprando Haaland quando è ancora giovane, non quando vale 100 mln.


Amico, queste sono sciocchezze. La condizione necessaria per vincere è spendere, poi può non essere sufficiente se non si hanno le competenze, ma bisogna spendere. Dimmi chi ha vinto la champions con una politica come la nostra.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedremo, tanto la verità non la sa nessuno.


Aggiungo: questa cessione potrebbe saltare come quella di Investcorp. Alla fine i giornalisti sanno una mazza.


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vedrai che spinta ci daranno i nuovi proprietari


..speriamo non spingano troppo perchè sgummarsi le mutande è un'attimo!


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2022)

Se sto Soprano la prima intervista parla come Commisso.....non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non solo esistono quelli che comprono la Ferrari ma poi non la possono assicurare (Yonghong) ma esistono anche quelli che comprano la Ferrari e la lasciano al garage a prendere polvere con il solo intento di rivenderla dopo qualche anno e guadagnare soldi vendendo a più di quanto l'hanno comprata.


Allora ragazzi parliamoci chiaro ( e premetto che non ne so nulla veramente qui, credetemi ) :

- Le testate che danno la cosa per fatta solo le stesse che davano per fatta anche l'altra volta 

- Come si può pensare che un fondo che spende 1.3miliardi venga qui per far vivacchiare il Milan, non avrebbe nessun senso commerciale.

- Per aumentare il valore del tuo bene devi investire ( sponsor correlati ), poi abbiamo capito tutti che a questa squadra non servono 12 giocatori ma 3/4 giocatori di altissimo livello per competere.
Una volta che competi il fatturato, gli sponsor ecc ecc arriveranno da soli.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' comunque se Investcorp fosse pieno di soldi perché non ci ha preso dando 1,8 miliardi di euro sull'unghia ad Elliot dicendo "Toh, pezzente. C'è anche la mancia". Il termine di acquisto è pari a quello di redbird, la differenza sembra che sia stata per i bonus. Investicorp non voleva tirare fuori 500M in caso di stadio, Redbird li tirerà fuori. Alla fine se erano arabi alla PSG eravamo già loro da un mese. Hanno centellinato anche loro invece.


anche questo è vero, stando agli ultimi sviluppi si sono dimostrati fake come i vari commisso e ricketss


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ci hanno rinforzato affatto, il Milan di quest'anno è meno forte del Milan dell'anno scorso. Negli uomini e nella cifra di gioco.


Ma meno forte dove dell'anno scorso.
In questi ultimi due/tre anni sono stati presi Maignan, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez, Tonali e Leao che saranno la spina dorsale del Milan del futuro.
L'unica sconfitta persa è stata quella del trequartista.

Per il prossimo anno sono stati già bloccati Origi, Botman e Renato Sanchez.
La macchina mi pare stia andando avanti anche senza gli arabi o i paventati 300mln che poi è tutto dire se avrebbero messo sul serio.

Arrivavano gli arabi? benissimo.
Non arrivano? non falliamo mica, il processo di crescita comunque continua perché è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Ripeto: fin quando restano Maldini, Massara e Moncada possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si però è un disco rotto. Abbiamo anche riscattato Tomori e Tonali, abbiamo preso Maignan e Giroud, abbiamo rinnovato Theo. Ti soffermi su operazioni che tutte cinque insieme costano quanto 6 mesi di stipendio a Vidal.


Magnain ok, Giroud è un giocatore alla frutta, Tonali e Tomori li avevamo già, non abbiamo sostituito il turco e abbiamo perso calciuatori a zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: questa cessione potrebbe saltare come quella di Investcorp. Alla fine i giornalisti sanno una mazza.



Ormai direi di no, è confermata da Reuters e agenzie internazionali.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ah sicuro..queste notizie sono pensieri per i calciatori perchè comunque si parla del loro datore di lavoro..distraggono..anche la notizia di ieri del "ritiro" del sassuolo poi ripresa solo da una fonte..avrà sicuramente cilickbait e non ho ancora capito se è una fake news o è vera..perchè sul sito del sassuolo parlano solo di magnanelli in conferenza stampa per la partita di addio
> 
> il mister dovrà tenere tutti sul pezzo perchè le insidie sono ovunque..ci si gioca tutto


Figurati. I nostri saranno in ritiro spirituale. Al massimo parlano con le proprie mogli.
Mi sa che non ti rendi conto di cosa stiano vivendo questi ragazzi nelle ultime settimane.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Magnain ok, Giroud è un giocatore alla frutta, Tonali e Tomori li avevamo già, non abbiamo sostituito il turco e abbiamo perso calciuatori a zero.


non te la prendere eh, ma il giorno che scriverai un messaggio positivo sul Milan me lo segno. fine OT


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai direi di no, è confermata da Reuters e agenzie internazionali.


SI certo non mi riferisco alla notizia in se, tantomeno alla fonte, ma al fatto che la cessione sia davvero conclusa.
Anche con Investcorp le cose erano già fatte e si parlava di signing imminente.
Comunque vedremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Amico, queste sono sciocchezze. La condizione necessaria per vincere è spendere, poi può non essere sufficiente se non si hanno le competenze, ma bisogna spendere. Dimmi chi ha vinto la champions con una politica come la nostra.



Il Psg e il City non ti hanno insegnato proprio niente, *ti aspetto tra qualche anno sul carro mentre Sandro Tonali alza l'ottava. *


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che se spendi automaticamente vinci. Guarda il City e il PSG che in Coppa dei Campioni non vincono neanche se li mettono a porta vuota.
> Si vince sicuramente se c'è un supporto economico, ma soprattutto se hai gente valida. Si vince comprando i Kalulu e i Tonali a poco e li fai diventare fenomeni, comprando Haaland quando è ancora giovane, non quando vale 100 mln.


E avanti con i solti discorsi....se hai possibilità di spendere hai possibilità di comprare giocatori più forti e con gente che ne sa in dirigenza te la giochi. Non mi sembra un concetto così astruso. E che cavolo mi parli del PSG che in dirigenza ha 4 dementi...
Il City comunque bene o male se la gioca...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Amico, queste sono sciocchezze. La condizione necessaria per vincere è spendere, poi può non essere sufficiente se non si hanno le competenze, ma bisogna spendere. Dimmi chi ha vinto la champions con una politica come la nostra.


Ma anche non vincessimo la Champions nell'immediato, visto che è un percorso, anche vincere a livello nazionale per me vale tanto. Soprattutto considerando i periodi di magra da cui veniamo e sinceramente eviterei di fare lo schizzinoso.
Ritorneremo a mangiare caviale e bere champagne, ma questo passa dal consolidarsi come società anche rimanendo stabilmente in champions league. Ogni anno aggiungi un campione/migliori la rosa e prima o poi ce la farai.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non te la prendere eh, ma il giorno che scriverai un messaggio positivo sul Milan me lo segno. fine OT


I messaggi positivi sono per i calciatori. Ammirevoli. Hanno dato tutti il massimo, anche quelli scarsi, e ci stanno regalando un sogno. Per loro apertura di credito immensa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Sta vicenda mi ha ricordato molto quando si parlava della famiglia Ricketts e il Milan. Alla fine l'epilogo è tutto sommato similare.


admin ha scritto:


> Deja Vu Yogurt Li



Ricordo bene cosa si diceva sulla proprietà cinese, le battute, giornalisti pirla, i tombini, il ruggito e bla bla bla. Bruttissime sensazioni con questi qua. Dopo anni di esperienze pregresse un minimo di prudenza su queste cose e certe affermazioni bisognerebbe evitarle a priori, invece nada de nada, si continua su questa strada


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma anche non vincessimo la Champions nell'immediato, visto che è un percorso, anche vincere a livello nazionale per me vale tanto. Soprattutto considerando i periodi di magra da cui veniamo e sinceramente eviterei di fare lo schizzinoso.
> Ritorneremo a mangiare caviale e bere champagne, ma questo passa dal consolidarsi come società anche rimanendo stabilmente in champions league. Ogni anno aggiungi un campione/migliori la rosa e prima o poi ce la farai.


Ho visto il Milan vincere 5 champions, vuoi che mi accontenti di vincere la serie A? Fosse la serie A degli anni ottanta e novanta, che era perfino superiore alla champions come livello, potrei essere d'accordo, ma non certo QUESTA serie A.


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Ecco lo stadio condiviso con i nati dopo non riesco proprio a mandarlo giù, non ci vorrei nemmeno immaginare il loro fetore nel nostro stadio!


----------



## unbreakable (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati. I nostri saranno in ritiro spirituale. Al massimo parlano con le proprie mogli.
> Mi sa che non ti rendi conto di cosa stiano vivendo questi ragazzi nelle ultime settimane.



speriamo che sia come dici te lineker, lo spero veramente, non ho motivo per dubitarne..però rimane il fatto che fare uscire queste notizie 48 ore prima di un match fondamentale rimane un colpo basso


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Si però ragazzi non esageriamo la REDBIRD è di proprietà di un signore che è stato per 20anni socio della *Goldman Sachs, *ha gestito capitali da 100miliardi. 
Qui vengono descritti come gli ultimi pirla, hanno il 10% del Liverpool e sono già prprietari del Tolosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



*Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> speriamo che sia come dici te lineker, lo spero veramente, non ho motivo per dubitarne..però rimane il fatto che fare uscire queste notizie 48 ore prima di un match fondamentale rimane un colpo basso


tranquillo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*



Sta roba di Scaroni se confermata fa già capire tutto


----------



## Mauricio (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai direi di no, è confermata da Reuters e agenzie internazionali.


Si anche Bloomberg conferma chiusura trattativa, almeno pare. Per cui direi che sia fatta.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Vabbè dai, allora c'è qualcosa che non quadra


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi parliamoci chiaro ( e premetto che non ne so nulla veramente qui, credetemi ) :
> 
> - Le testate che danno la cosa per fatta solo le stesse che davano per fatta anche l'altra volta
> 
> ...


"...3/4 giocatori di altissimo livello per competere."

Questa la salvo e ne riparliamo a fine mercato


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Ahahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Viva il Presidente!! E' un santo, un apostolo! E' un bel presidente!!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


matematico, finchè c'è elliott di mezzo


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Allora non è Redbird. È *Berluscbird*


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Leggete e quotate per Dio


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> "...3/4 giocatori di altissimo livello per competere."
> 
> Questa la salvo e ne riparliamo a fine mercato


Si parla a lungo termine ovviamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> che tra l'altro, il campionato italiano oggi è molto più competitivo rispetto al periodo 2013-2014-2015 dove avevamo toccato il fondo del barile


Oh, attenzione. Io non dico che il campionato italiano sia un super campionato come penso che anche tu Andrea non lo consideri tale ma questa storia del campionato mediocre perché lo vinciamo noi è come la storia della volpe e dell' uva. Il nostro campionato perde in qualità dal 2006 in avanti per vari e ovvi motivi. Altresì come te penso che quest' anno in campionato molte squadre abbiano cambiato filosofia preferendo il gioco agli scansamenti e ai calcoli. E il Milan come sempre( e lo dico con orgoglio) non c'entra una mazza con Inter e Juventus. Perché pratichiamo un gioco che loro nemmeno volendo potrebbero adottare e perché culturalmente il Milan è sempre stata più una squadra europea che risultatista e italianista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Si continua per altri anni il braccio di ferro col comune sul progetto cattedrale perché il nodo per Elliott è speculare sullo stadio come ho sempre pensato. Questi non si accontentano di guadagnare una cifra decente, vogliono fare il botto... Quindi si andrà avanti di tira e molla per chissà quanto tempo ancora, fino a trovare una soluzione che accontenterà pure i rompipalle di comitati di quartiere, i drogati e gli spacciatori di zona San Siro. 
Speriamo almeno di vincere questo scudetto va.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però ragazzi non esageriamo la REDBIRD è di proprietà di un signore che è stato per 20anni socio della *Goldman Sachs, *ha gestito capitali da 100miliardi.
> Qui vengono descritti come gli ultimi pirla, hanno il 10% del Liverpool e sono già prprietari del Tolosa.


Ma soprattutto tutti a piangersi perché non saremo venduti agli arabi ma... sti arabi praticamente volevano comprarci scontati!
700 subito, il resto te li presta la banca... dai su! Speriamo Redbird sia meglio!


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si parla a lungo termine ovviamente.


E certo, tre giocatori di altissimo livello in trent'anni. Uno ogni dieci anni :-D


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si parla a lungo termine ovviamente.


Ah beh certo.
Ne vendi uno l'anno prossimo e ne compri uno.
Poi l'anno dopo ne perdi uno a zero e non lo rimpiazzi...

Siamo seri.
Una proprietà in stile Elliott (Redbird) non ci porterà nessun giocatore di altissimo livello.
Al massimo potrà prendere un giocatore che ha il potenziale per diventare buono.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Si vabbeh, ma almeno il Presidente uno vostro mettetecelo... altrimenti qui i complottisti festeggiano  Non hanno davvero nessuno da mettere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ah beh certo.
> Ne vendi uno l'anno prossimo e ne compri uno.
> Poi l'anno dopo ne perdi uno a zero e non lo rimpiazzi...
> 
> ...


Oh se tu ne sei cosi certo buon per te fratello, io non ne so nulla e non ho nessuna certezza su nulla di quello che leggo. 

Io..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> speriamo che sia come dici te lineker, lo spero veramente, non ho motivo per dubitarne..però rimane il fatto che fare uscire queste notizie 48 ore prima di un match fondamentale rimane un colpo basso


Bah non credo che avrà alcun effetto sui giocatori.
Quando partiranno in pulman e si troveranno circondati da decine di migliaia di tifosi a cantare e battere le mani sui vetri... Quando arriveranno a Reggio e ne troveranno altre migliaia ad aspettarli... quando entreranno allo stadio e scopriranno che è tutto rossonero... figurati se avranno in mente uccellorosso e la cessione.

Mi sa che non vi rendete conto di cosa sta succedendo ragazzi... hai visto san siro nelle ultime partite che roba è stato? I nostri avranno talmente tanta carica e adrenalina da essere pronti a buttarsi nel fuoco per vincere.

Poi il pallone è rotondo e in campo puo succedere di tutto, ma che i giocatori si facciano distrarre da queste notizie è proprio umanamente impossibile.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.*


Come se la ridono questi bavosi maiali.


----------

